# Nico trying something gnu



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I see what you did there....


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea kinda crazy since burton just released the new Flight Attendant with direction from Nico and he helped develop the green outer wear project. Maybe since nike is backing out he just wants something new. Plus Nico probably loves the whole eco friendly thing GNU is got going over there.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Or maybe he saw a sneak peak at what Mervin is coming out with next year.

I did.

I would switch.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Or maybe he saw a sneak peak at what Mervin is coming out with next year.
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...


teasin timmy tard for the swisherooo


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the Gnu Ku of 2014!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Or maybe he saw a sneak peak at what Mervin is coming out with next year.
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...


Pics or you lyin!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> Pics or you lyin!


everyone at Baldface seen it, we're not aloud to talk about it.

My word is gold.


TT


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

TT are you saying its a game changer? 

if TT says its a game changer, I may hold off on getting a new stick.....


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> everyone at Baldface seen it, we're not aloud to talk about it.
> 
> My word is gold.
> 
> ...


If your word is gold then I better be shitting my pants when I see this next year.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Banjo said:


> TT are you saying its a game changer?
> 
> if TT says its a game changer, I may hold off on getting a new stick.....


haha, it's just a snowboard, but it looked wicked & I wanted to try it.




TT


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

so its not a game changer, hahahaha noted.

:hairy:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> haha, it's just a snowboard, but it looked wicked & I wanted to try it.
> TT


Is it a true twin?

For all the switch riding nobody does?

(Sorry Timmy, just havin' fun with ya'. :happy


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it a dual snowboard?!!!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Wasn't this was it?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That was one of them.

Really short, super fat, swallow tail, with mellow mag.

I couldn't get on that one, but apparently it rides like a dream.


TT


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

lol _gamechanging_


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> lol _gamechanging_


I never said it was.

But that was one the cool ones.


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I never said it was.
> 
> But that was one the cool ones.
> 
> ...


You did however say that if you were a pro rider you would switch from Burton to Gnu because of one of those boards. I call bullshit. Those boards are just a Frankenstein style board nothing performance about it.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Is it a dual snowboard?!!!


it's a dual, foldable snowboard with step in bindings and hover capability.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kaner3sixteen said:


> it's a dual, foldable snowboard with step in bindings and hover capability.


You didn't hear it from me.

After it comes out, I'll show ya the clip of me hover one foot in' a sick judo air to...


TT


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

sounds like a Yes 420 with a swallow and magne... cool!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Speaking of GNU, has anyone ridden the Beast? TT? Thoughts?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

OU812 said:


> Speaking of GNU, has anyone ridden the Beast? TT? Thoughts?


I don't know shit about it?

It was at Baldface, I seen at least 2 of em there.

I don't think it's a straight up pow killer though is it?

If it's not & it's up there?

I'd imagine.

It prolly is?

TT


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I don't know shit about it?
> 
> It was at Baldface, I seen at least 2 of em there.
> 
> ...


They have TFA's up there so the definitely don't own just pow killers. I don't know why but they don't


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> They have TFA's up there so the definitely don't own just pow killers. I don't know why but they don't


Old dogs. Hahaha 

There was at least 1 guy who rode his tried & true, whatever the fuck it was?
I could take a couple guesses? But I really couldn't tell ya what it was?

Now, don't get me wrong powder boards are pretty sweet in my eyes.

But I only started ridin' em about 3 or 4 years ago max

All the rest of years, which one single day in there was the ultimate day, to this day.

Were all done on normal olé camber decks.

You just gotta know how to transform it into a powder slayer.

There were no arguments over set back.

You either did & rocked the house!!

Or you didn't & you ate shit for half the day , then your back leg was just too fucked to continue.

Pretty simple back in the day. Hahaha


TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I don't know shit about it?
> 
> It was at Baldface, I seen at least 2 of em there.
> 
> ...


Its not straight up pow only but has C3, set back, mellow mag, blunted nose and tail, directional freeride and on the stiffer side. Its supposed to be designed by Temple. :dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

TT was the board the GNU duh? Saw a picture of a board with four edges


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do more GNU snowboards feature sintered bases, yet the majority of Lib Tech boards are extruded?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Because TNT base yo. Marketing. 

I'm always stunned at the number of skate bananas that get sold


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Because TNT base yo. Marketing.
> 
> I'm always stunned at the number of skate bananas that get sold


Yea take cheap tech, give it a fancy name and boom you got sales coming in. :embarrased1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Yea take cheap tech, give it a fancy name and boom you got sales coming in. :embarrased1:


Yup and yet 90% of Lib boards are far more expensive than Gnu.

And as for the Beast it pretty much is Gnu's powder killer. They say it's an all mountain powder killer only because by saying "all mountain" it adds key words and doesn't pigeon hole it as an only powder board. It does a pretty good job, not sure I'd get it for my one true powder board but if you are a big Mervin or Gnu fan you'd have no problem with it being your big pow stick.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Nico interview on TGR

"It’s a trip, such a privilege to be that guy that now rides powder and just does butters and then says a bunch of philosophical crazy shit . I am sometimes just like, “What did I just say?" - Nico in a nutshell

http://www.tetongravity.com/story/snowboard/the-nicolas-mueller-interview


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i think he is a better fit with the spirit up in this corner of the world. my person fav rider to watch, hoping that this connection tpo the pnw may have him riding out here a lot more. be stoked to show him around big mtn some day, haha. tailgated him on a run on baker a few years back, on some horrendous choppy hardpack, he was goin huge off every possible thing, and then was gone..


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Yup and yet 90% of Lib boards are far more expensive than Gnu.


I've noticed this as well. Any reasons for that?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

OU812 said:


> I've noticed this as well. Any reasons for that?


Travis Rice>Danny Kass and that's pretty much exactly it.


----------

